# sbf to stock amd rom recommendations



## rkshack (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a droid x that is rooted, I have hacked the radio to allow me to tether and I have Cwm recovery installed. If I want to sell the phone or turn it in, would the best thing be to do is to sbf it back to stock? Will the radio settings be changed with the sbf or cause problems?

Also I am thinking of trying out a new rom. Is there a good resource that goes over the options for a droid x and the benefits over my current set up.

rkshack


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

what baseband do you have?


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Depends on who you are selling to, some people might like the phone more if you offer it to them pre rooted but if you're sending it to verizon I would definitely SBF it back to stock. Their shouldn't be any risk to the radio settings if you SBF assuming you use the right one, however if you need to avoid messing with that you can flash it using the linux program which does not touch that. Just don't use the new .621 SBF or take the OTA to it as it will make everything a pain, though if you're on stock you might very well have already unless you disabled the updater.

As for roms I don't think there is a comprehensive write up. There are two types 2nd init and not, these are roms that use a work around that let any cross-device rom be used with the droid x but these generally suffer considerably in battery life and in stability and feature completeness though today the last two factors are all but negated. You're choices there for GB are basically CM7 and MIUI with the latter being considered the best for battery though their are multiple versions of each around. With ICS there are more choices we have plain old CM9 which is getting the most developer attention here but there is also Gummy and MIUI v4 which we are both on the official release channels for now. There is also AOKP but it's development isn't as advanced on the X it's port just traded hands, it and gummy are AOSP like(as in default android) like cyanogenmod while the MIUI roms offer a complete graphical UI overhaul and several custom apps. These 2nd init roms will offer you a lot more customization options than stock not to mention the bragging right of putting the newest version of android on your ancient phone but will suffer in battery life and the ICS roms still lack some features, most notably the camcorder function.

As for the non 2nd init roms they will offer you a much closer to stock experience with a cleaned up debloated and deodexed experience and considerably more customization options, they are not actively developed though and wont satsify you should you develop a crack flasher addiction like so many do. They will be stable and feature complete and still have some of the motorola software included for functionality. They're kind of boring in my opinion at this point in the game but that's just me if you value function over form they will work just fine. The list here covers them nicely but the links there are specifically for people on the .621 update if you're not you will want to find their original threads: http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/

If you do choose to play with roms and are on .621 already you need to read these two threads carefully: http://rootzwiki.com...-system-update/ http://rootzwiki.com...parently-found/ . The main point is that you will have to SBF a file from another phone but you can not do that in windows as it will replace your radio with that one, have to use the unix method otherwise as even if you go back your data will be messed up requiring you to call into verizon. If you're not you can use either a .605 or .602 SBF and go through the standard procedure, in that case though don't use a SBF from the froyo releases unless you want to run the official CM7 version which you don't need to with many other releases based on the gingerbread kernel. If you're on .621 you wont have the option to go back to any of these SBFs it will simply stop the install and give you an error.


----------



## rkshack (Sep 28, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> what baseband do you have?


I am not sure. I did the droid 3 hack that changes the radio so I could tether. I beleive that is the baseband isn't it. If I am wrong please forgive the complete noobiness.

rkshack


----------

